# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >  D'ARTAGNAN

## andynap

Shopping in my local Giant Food store this morning and voila - an entire line of D'Artagnan foods- buffalo, boar,  venison, duck breasts, duck leg confit, etc. I have to try them all one by one

----------


## Dennis

Love their duck breasts….when I can find them.

----------


## NHDiane

Never heard of them...quite a big lineup.

----------


## andynap

> Never heard of them....



You have to get out more.

----------


## NHDiane

Obviously...I live a very sheltered life.  Is D'Artagnan widely distributed in the US or just limited specialty stores?

----------


## MIke R

Diane.....we get it up here so you have to see it down there....we get the duck and the buffalo....venison I get fresh so I have no interest in that.but the other stuff is very good

----------


## rivertrash

They do a lot of bus on the internet:       www.dartagnan.com

----------


## andynap

> Diane.....we get it up here so you have to see it down there....we get the duck and the buffalo....venison I get fresh so I have no interest in that.but the other stuff is very good



The venison is fresh.

----------


## MIke R

> The venison is fresh.



thats good......but when I  get mine I am literally cutting  it out of the animal myself....and trading fish for it

----------


## andynap

We used to have a Farmers Market close by and the butcher was from Lancaster and used to butcher all the deer in the area. He brought nice filets and tenderloins to the market. Alas the market is no more so I have to rely on D'Artangnan now.

----------


## JEK

I still receive a tenderloin or two once a season from friends. Marinate in juniper berries, red wine and olive oil and grill.

----------


## andynap

That's my marinade for the filets too- fry hot and fast.

----------


## MIke R

I did a gigantic  venison rump roast one New Years Eve...and everyone poo pooed it ( especially the women..)...so I just put it on a big platter with a carving knife and told everyone to have at  it for Happy Hour.......they ate it all....nothing left.....the women loved it too....Bambi be damned!!!!

----------


## NHDiane

> Diane.....we get it up here so you have to see it down there....we get the duck and the buffalo....venison I get fresh so I have no interest in that.but the other stuff is very good



Maybe our local co-op has it..lots of organic there.  I'll have to check it out... my husband love creating different dishes and this fits right in.

----------


## MIke R

that  is where I get it...Littleton Co Op...also Wineing Butcher in Gilford has had it at times

----------


## katva

I just won't eat venison anymore unless I know who killed and dressed the deer. Period. What I get is fantastic.... Store bought or in restaurants, not even close. The dressing and hanging of the meat is so important, and it must be fresh..... I'm spoiled :-/

----------


## andynap

> I just won't eat venison anymore unless I know who killed and dressed the deer. Period. What I get is fantastic.... Store bought or in restaurants, not even close. The dressing and hanging of the meat is so important, and it must be fresh..... I'm spoiled :-/



So what do you do for steaks, pork, or chicken  :Big Grin:  BTW- I doubt if the venison above is from wild deer- farmed most likely.

----------


## MIke R

I miss wild elk......steady diet of it in Colorado when I was there...

we re ass deep in deer here....hunting season just ended.....we hear gun shots all day out at the house.....the dog hates it....

I hear ya about the hanging  process Kathy

----------


## andynap

I feel the same way about wild pasta. Has to hang and dry just right.

----------


## MIke R

LOL

----------


## andynap

It's true- otherwise it gets all clumpy and gluey

----------


## MIke R

I know...still funny..

I have a regular customer on the fishing boat who brings me incredible venison jerky he makes himself.....

----------


## NHDiane

> I feel the same way about wild pasta. Has to hang and dry just right.



 :thumb up:   Is there a hunting season for that???

----------

